# Process of buying and registering a 2nd hand car



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Can someone explain, what the actual process is, when you have found a used car that you want to buy

1/ Do you leave a "sign of good faith" deposit whilst getting car checked, OR if it has a pass certificate, should be fine until expiry date of that?

2/ What if if needs inspecting, how and where is that one, and are their companys that will do that for you (IE), pick up your car, take it to be inspected, than bring it back. If so, which ones are good...and price approx?

3/ Change of actual ownership..where is this done, and who has to attend, and what paperwork is needed to be taken along?

4/ Finally insurance, how do they establish cost...what is it based on?

Thanks ALL


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Eamon said:


> Can someone explain, what the actual process is, when you have found a used car that you want to buy
> 
> 1/ Do you leave a "sign of good faith" deposit whilst getting car checked, OR if it has a pass certificate, should be fine until expiry date of that?
> 
> ...


I can't exactly remember the costs involved in the whole registration process, but I would either keep some cash handy (and I mean a couple of thousand and not 500 AED) or have your ATM card at the ready for quick access to said cash. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

GREAT advise...thanks a lot


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Following on...I hear AXA are expensive when it comes to car insurance cover. Who offers decent cover at affordable cost (3rd party only needed)

Cheers


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Check with Oman insurance, always been competitive with good service too... Dad was with them for the longest time and I've since continued ...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

One extra thing with regards to the purchase, make sure any car loan has been paid off! If not you might have to with the seller to their loan provider and pay that off as part of the purchase price. Ask to see a loan clearance certificate - if there ever was one on the vehicle.

RSA insurance are good and if you have a no claims cert from your UK insurer they will honour that and impose the no claims discount.

Insurance here is ALWAYS a percentage of the vehicle value. You can barter insurance companies off one another - I do that every year. Get 3 or 4 quotes, then pick the insurer you like and haggle for it.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Cheers !!!


----------



## plckid (Jul 25, 2013)

Great tips here. I just wanted to ask what is the difference betwwen all those insurance class like first , second and third party.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

plckid said:


> Great tips here. I just wanted to ask what is the difference betwwen all those insurance class like first , second and third party.


There are two that I know of:

1. Comprehensive insurance: Any and all damage to your car is covered by insurance even in the case that the accident was deemed to be your fault. 

2. Third-party insurance: Coverage is only for damage to other vehicles due to an accident that was deemed to be your fault. Damage to your car is not covered. 

Option 1 is the more expensive option for obvious reasons.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Eamon said:


> I hear AXA are expensive when it comes to car insurance cover. Who offers decent cover at affordable cost (3rd party only needed


Hi Eamon,

I can recommend RSA too!


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

How long would it take to get car insurance? 
Also how do you obtain this pass certificate and who pays the cost of it?


----------

